# Port Deposit and up to the dam



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone fishing Port Deposit from the shore, or any place up to the dam or in between?

I used to fish that area from time to time, but it's been a few years (or is it decades  ) since I put much time in there.

I see a place called Rock Run and a creek (Deer) on the west side of the Susky ... anything good going on there? It's less than an hour from my house in PA, so if it's worthwhile fishing there I'll give it a try. It looks like my MD Tidal license is good all the way up to the dam:
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/tidal_nontidal/central/susquehanna1a.jpg

Thanks,
fishhead


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Conowingo Dam..............*

Not sure on the action there but these days you are not allowed to fish off the cat walks anymore , since the terrorist attacks they have fenced in areas and also restriced any fishing off the dam. My freinds family ownes one of the B&T shops on the way down to the water for 3 generations. The shop is now non existant allong with almost all the others due to these conditions. So in other words Bring all of your own gear and Bait and anything you would posibly need and there is only bank fishing. The good flowing holes of water exiting the dam are impossible to acces even by boat they marked off areas so you can not even think about getting close. Hard to imagine that terrorism can effect even the libertys of the angler! What a shame!! Keep your dollars in American Pockets!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Bummer ... I thought that the catwalks opened up when we got down to certain level of "alert status".

I've always fished from a boat downstream, but am looking for places to hit from shore in that area that can produce some pullage ... striper, LMB or SMB are preferred.

Thanks,
fishhead


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually fish there quite often. I will actually be up there tomorrow since I have the day off. Right now stripers and Walleye are the big target. The tricky thing is getting a good close spot and having the right equipment. If you wanna give it a try heres what I bring. 9' St. Croix rod matched with a Shimono Stradic 4000. now that is spool with 30lb PP. Now you have to be able to cast a good ways and get the bait deep quickly. Mostly everyone uses a 1.5-2 oz inline or trolling sinker with about a 14in piece of 20 lb mono or flouro running to a ball jig anywere from 1/4 -3/4 oz and a 4in bass asssasin or a similar type bait. The trick is to cast as far as you can to the face of the dam, let the current carry the sinker and plastic frequently popping th rod tip when you feel the sinker hit the bottom. You will loose a lot of tackle. I am going to BPS tonight to get some more inline sinkers b/c you can't find them around here this time of year. White and white/chartrues bass assasins work well. Also zoom flukes and sluggo. I am going to BPS and see what else I can find down there. I think I was up there last sunday fishing was slow but managed 2 nice Walleye and a big hoopup but lost it due to the current. You reall got to watch the pros up there. I just got my confidence my last trip and I have been fishing there for a couple years now.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Good info!

Do you always fish from near the parking lot on the west side and then heave up towards the dam, or are there other spots to try there? I stopped to watch them once pre-911, but that was a while ago.

Also, do you check the water flow link before deciding whether or not to go there? Looks pretty normal today, but maybe yesterday's rains haven't gotten downstream yet?

Thanks, 
fishhead


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

They have been running a lot of water for the past few weeks which seems to be good for the fish, or atleast has the bite turned on. When I fish there I follow the road down to what they call fishermans park. I drive all the way down to the gate right before the main entrance in to the dam building. I think you can go past the gate and park but I always stay on the the other side and park right near the Port-a Potties. Then Iwalk tormards the river and down the ramp leading right down to the river. Then I walk through the water or up on the rocks as far down as I can go or to the best open spot. Most of the time I go right past the sign thats says NO TRESPASSING PAST THIS POINT. Well I go past it and fish from there. I cast on about a 45 degree angle torwards the face base of the dam. IT is really hard to get the feel of the sinker hitting the rocks. But what I have learned is try to get away with the lightest leader between the jig head and the sinker. I'd rather break off the jig head and not the sinker cause like I said they are hard to come by this time of year. You can always big a lite rod 6'6 or 7' I have seen some HUGE walleyes caught no more then 5 feet in front of me. 1/4 green jig head with a 3" green grub is my goto. If nothing at all bring a small rod and fish for some "eyes" and watch everyone else. Or big some heavier tackle and come cast with the big boyz. I have seen guys with heavier tackle up to 11' rods but I find that is a lot to handle wading and cast repeitivley


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Anyone game for Saturday or Sunday*

Probably going to give it a try at the dam on Saturday ... Sunday if the weather is bad on Sat.

Looks like 60 degree high and a NW wind, so that should be pretty calm winds down below the dam.

I'll be there with my brother, nephew, and step-brother, so introduce yourself if you're there ... I'll be wearing the tan Cabelas Tilly hat


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Bait shops*

Anyone know the names, phone numbers, etc. for bait shops near Conowingo? I remember one east of the dam on route 1 at the top of the hill and one close to the fishermans park near the dam.

thanks,
fishhead


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks like we're doing Sunday to fit the family schedules.

I found the bait info:
Stemple Brothers Fishing
410-378-5594	306 Conowingo	Conowingo, MD

Conowingo Bait Company
410-457-4609	2519 Shureslanding Road	Darlington, MD


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

If that one tackle on Shureslanding road if its the one that I am thinkin of it is right before you make the hairpin turn down to fishermans park. If thats the one there is a guy that runs it he is about 116 years old and everytime I go in there ot grab something that I have ran out of I ask him and he always tells me its on order. I don't think I'll ever go in there again. They are always out of everything or he has Alshimers and thinks that he ordered more. Don't waste your time go somewhere b4 you get up there. I have to drive all the way to Bass Pro to find Trolling sinkers this time of year. I might be up there Sat or I might try my hand at Toggin down in OC.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Got plenty of egg and leadhead jigs ... was looking to maybe pick up some minnoes and eels ... just found out that Stemple Brothers Bait closed this past March ... guess I'll take what bait I've got ... worms and a few minnoes, and stop if I see another bait shop.

Hey, I've got frozen/brined spot fillets and bunker chunks ... will that stuff be worth using at the dam, or will that only draw catfish


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hey fishhead...*



fishhead said:


> Hey, I've got frozen/brined spot fillets and bunker chunks ... will that stuff be worth using at the dam, or will that only draw catfish



A lot of the oldtimers up there would use large filets of gizzard shad and catch both catties and stripers.

I may be up there Sunday myself - targeting walleyes and the striped ones.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Hope to see ya there Gnatman...good times fishin for Perch up at Gray's Run last year!

campNfish


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

hmmmm ... yep, I'll bring a few spot fillets ... what the heck  

Gnatman ... will be good to fish with you again


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

That baitshop around the corner from fishermens park didn,t have minnows when I stopped in there last week.
EDIT: never mind. I didnt realize you said you already had minnows. thats what I get for never reading the posts thoroughly


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Closed!*



fishhead said:


> Looks like we're doing Sunday to fit the family schedules.
> 
> I found the bait info:
> Stemple Brothers Fishing
> ...


You only have the guy on the hairpin turn @ the top of the hill . I live around here, all the other shop owners past away or went out of bussiness due to the terrorist situation. The water is unfishable now 11-21-06. they are running flood gates!


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

Fished last monday. got up late. the flood gates opened and that was it. too much wind from the gates to cast out.

good luck 

damifinow fish


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Not liking the way that sounds...although it was a few days ago. Any prediction on how it will be (water/current wise) there on Sunday (11/26/06)?
...Dont wanna trek up there if its unfishable!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Went to the Conowingo power site:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/md/nwis/uv/?site_no=01578310

Looks like the water levels are down so I guess the flood gates are closed now!?

If the gates are open or the water up at the dam is muddy, is Deer Creek a possible alternative? I was thinking that Deer Creek water would be pretty clear this time of year, but I've never been there.

I don't really know much about Deer Creek, but generally speaking it's a good thing to fish where a creek enters a river. I did find some references by searching the archives of some of the fishing boards ... mostly chatter about trout and shad.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*conowingo....*

I would not even atempt to fish this water at least for a week. It will be like casting into a lifeless bowl of choclate pudding. the river, whole bay and all the way down to delaware shore is MUD! Beleive me I wasted Friday learning this. However, the deleware shore will be ok by Sunday....


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Ah-man, this doesnt sound too promising.
What do you think Fishhead?


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I decided to...*

not go due to all of the rain we got. I was convinced that the water would be stained - and judging by the photos on the other thread, it seems that I was right.

Maybe next time.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

You were right Gnatman ... still stained, but the "regulars" said it looked good enough to fish, but that the baitfish had disappeared. Apparently the small shad are the food the stripers perfer, but only big gizzard shad were around yesterday.

Next time!


----------

